

Steve Jobs and Rounded Corners - viggity
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_Everywhere.txt

======
beforebeta
this just reaffirms my belief that jobs had a distinct sense of style and
taste that far exceeds the normal. I think one of the things that played to
his favor that he wasn't so much interested in the "what is possible" and
"what isn't", rather he just believed it was possible and inspired
technologists/programmers/hardware designers to make it so!

